# What's your favorite knot and what do you use it for?



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 16, 2006)

I just want to filter down the large number of 'very useful absolute must-have' knots in Beranek's and Jepsom's books to a few of people's favorites. My personal favorite has got to be the Blakes, but I don't have much experience in a whole load the different knots. 

For example, there are many ways to tie-off a rop to your screw link for life support. Which one(s) do you use and do you back them up with any other knots.

Cheers!

Dean


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 16, 2006)

taughtline.and runnin bowline only 2 i use for climbing and lowering. To avoid slip with the runnin bowline i just take a wrap around limb then tie the knot.(i use 1 more for pullin over trees with the truck but i kinda made it up after watchin idiots having to cut the rope)


----------



## Ekka (Aug 16, 2006)

Bowline is a must.

Normal static bowline

There's bowline on a bite

Running bowline

Double bowline

Bowline with yosemite tie off.

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Climb020 (Aug 16, 2006)

I use manly 5 knots everyday. Some with a variation. Bowline, running bowline, butterfly, cow hitch, and anchor hitch. The next on my list would be a timber hitch but I rarely use it. As well I will throw in a marlin with my running bowline and cow hitch on bigger pieces. the reason I like the knots is cause they are quite simple and don't bind up.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 16, 2006)

Friction hitch-blakes. Used taughtline for a lot of years but I am a big guy and it would sometimes tighten up really bad. Less of a problem with the blakes.
General purpose-bowline. So many different ways to use it. Have used a bowline on a bight to pull out a truck and have still been able to untie it. I use a running bowline dozens of times every day for lowering and it has never failed me (usually backed up with a marl.)

Have you ever seen the walking bowline?


----------



## clearance (Aug 16, 2006)

Was going to say bowlines, taken already. How about noose, would like to use that on some whining treehugger types, after a trial of course.


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 16, 2006)

> Friction hitch-blakes. Used taughtline for a lot of years but I am a big guy and it would sometimes tighten up really bad.


i changed my taught to 2 over seem to ease binding (maybe a diff knot but i always use 2 under 1 over and thru and 1 more over and thru)im thinking its a blakes?but the blakes is used diff what i can comprehend from pics(never seen 1 up close and wont stray untill then)JMO but im a dumba** who has to see it to learn it<<<<not good with books n pics 

PLEASE by all means correct me if im wrong!!!!!


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, always tied my taughtline 2 under, 2 over. Was taught that way because I am so big (6'7" 275 lbs). Even tied this way it would still bind up now and then. I do know alot of smaller guys that use a taughtline 2 under 1 over and don't seem to have a problem with it. (In my case, it was probably just too big a jerk on the line.)


----------



## Stumper (Aug 16, 2006)

The Bowline is the king of knots for a reason.-Use it all the time-mostly as a choked running bowline for securing tag lines and lowering lines to the tree or piece beig cut.

Favorite friction hitch is a V.T.

Girth hitch/cow hitch is a must have at times. Sling a limb Hang a block. send up a pole saw.....

Timberhitch is great for slinging a porty or a limb.

How does anyone live without a clove hitch somewhere?

Round turn and 2 half hitches holds the world together whenever there is a a shortage of baling wire and duct tape.

A truckers hitch is needed for tiedowns.

The Buntline hitch is my lifeline to 'biner termination-My life rides on it on every climb.

I long used the Carrick bend for joining ropes but Hunters bend or the Zeppelin bend are actually probably better.

The Double Fisherman's knot is a strong bend for joining line ends but it is a pain to untie after loading....but I like it's relative the Scaffold knot for tying my tress cords to their 'biner.

Send up a line with a Sheet bend.


----------



## Fireaxman (Aug 16, 2006)

You have heard from the Pro, but I'll follow with an "Amen". Bowline - common, with Yosimite tie off, running, or in a bite depending on what you are doing with it. Agree also on Clove, got to have it, and a good "Choker" knot like Buntline or Scaffold. For a friction hitch I was a Blakes fan for a long time until several on this web site helped me get into the "Advanced" hitches, but you have to play with them until you find the one that works best for your rope, weight, and climbing style. Most "Authorities" agree the Blakes has significant advantage over the Taughtline, see Jepson's for the reason.

Get the Blakes, Bowline in its different configurations, Clove, Scaffold (some call it a Fisherman's, but Stumper can tell you the difference) and cow hitch under control and you can climb and rig safely with those knots. Other knots have special applications where they work better than these, but these are my "Regulars".


----------



## 046 (Aug 16, 2006)

blake's for main friction hitch
figure eight to terminate life line
butterfly when tying in middle of line
double fisherman for backup knot
triple fisherman for termination of lanyard
bowline for general purpose, not lifeline
distal for DEDA lanyard
timber hitch for general purpose
clove hitch for general purpose


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 16, 2006)

> Round turn and 2 half hitches holds the world together whenever there is a a shortage of baling wire and duct tape.]



he said duct tape we all know its duck tape:jawdrop:


----------



## dakota (Aug 16, 2006)

What about the spaghetti knot, the get me a knife knot, the what the F... knot, and the F'n new guy knot?


----------



## rbtree (Aug 17, 2006)

Man, I can still remember when i broke in to this industry 31 years ago and was taught a tautline hitch.....but back then, guys called it a monkey knot, I think. 

That was a play on words to hint to you guys how to spell the word.....

Haven't used that dinosaur knot for a good 10-12 years, except now and then when I have to set up a second lifeline or use my tail for a second tie for double crotching...and don't have a second tresse cord for my Vt (French prussic). It is much much better than a TL or Blakes.

Here's a good knot for joining two lines, better than a bowline or sheetbend, but unties easily as well:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunter's_bend


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Aug 17, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> he said duct tape we all know its duck tape:jawdrop:



I believe it is duct tape. duck tape is a brand of duct tape.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 17, 2006)

dakota said:


> What about the spaghetti knot, the get me a knife knot, the what the F... knot, and the F'n new guy knot?



F*** me that made me laugh! Good one!


----------



## Canyon Angler (Aug 18, 2006)

Doesn't anyone use Prusik Knot? I'm not an arborist or climber (and I'm new to the site) but I use a static rope with prusik knot to climb up my 12-pitch roof to clean the chimney once a year...well, actually I use one runner with a prusik knot and another runner with a Petzl Tibloc like this:

http://en.petzl.com/petzl/SportProduits?Produit=113

It sure makes me feel better about those gusts of wind that roll off the bay!


----------



## Stumper (Aug 18, 2006)

Canyon Angler-Lots of Brits climb on a Prusik. I use themfor rigging but a symetrical 4 coil or 6 coil prusik isn't really a very good climbing hitch-It binds too much after loading. The Prusik is safe and proven but other knots are smoother in operation and less effort to use.


----------



## prosopis (Aug 18, 2006)

To paraphrase Leopold Kronecker:

God created the bowline. All the rest is the work of man.


----------



## bowline (Aug 19, 2006)

bet YOU CANT GUESS MY FAVOURITE :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 19, 2006)

Prusik?


----------



## bowline (Aug 19, 2006)

bowline,running bowline,timberhitch,blakes hitch,double fisherman=prusic and not forgetting the figure of eight stop.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 19, 2006)

bowline said:


> double fisherman=prusic



What does that mean?


----------



## bowline (Aug 20, 2006)

Double Fishermans Knot Is Used For Making A Prusik Loop.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 22, 2006)

*favorite knot*

my favorite knot is the splice


----------



## 046 (Dec 22, 2006)

don't have a favorite knot, just know a few knots really well!


----------



## elmnut (Dec 30, 2006)

Don Knots


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 30, 2006)

Stumper said:


> The Bowline is the king of knots for a reason.-Use it all the time-mostly as a choked running bowline for securing tag lines and lowering lines to the tree or piece beig cut.
> 
> Favorite friction hitch is a V.T.
> 
> ...



One I use often, I think is called a monkey fist. Anyway, it's where you coil up the end of a rope and tie it together to throw over a limb.

Another must know is the Clock Hitch, to replace the Timber, Girth, and Cow hitches.


----------



## John464 (Dec 30, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> One I use often, I think is called a monkey fist. Anyway, it's where you coil up the end of a rope and tie it together to throw over a limb.



that what I call it as well. Monkey fist. Does yours stay tied together? Mine I basically wrap it tight so once its over the limb gravity allows it to spin/unravel and drop down to my level.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 30, 2006)

I've heard them called loose and locked monley fists. I use both, depending on the crothc I'm tossing through.

Ads for the knot i use the most, that would be the fhisermans/double overhand/scaffold/noose. I rig with it, tie my climb line off with it, and as noted above, use it on my tress-cord for the VT. I love how it falls apart so easily once the carabiner is out.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 30, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> To avoid slip with the runnin bowline i just take a wrap around limb then tie the knot.



On bigger pieces, try a marl or half hitch vs the extra wrap. Holds much better.


----------



## gumneck (Dec 30, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> I just want to filter down the large number of 'very useful absolute must-have' knots in Beranek's and Jepsom's books to a few of people's favorites. My personal favorite has got to be the Blakes, but I don't have much experience in a whole load the different knots.
> 
> For example, there are many ways to tie-off a rop to your screw link for life support. Which one(s) do you use and do you back them up with any other knots.
> 
> ...






I use triple auto locking biners or locking rope snaps. I was under the impression that screw links were a no-no for life support. Appreciate the info for myself if someone can churp up on it. 
Tks
Tom


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 30, 2006)

It depends on the screw link. They'll probably all hold you, but it's good practice to put your life on hardware that is rated. The screw links called 'Maillon Rapide' come in all different shapes and the strength rating is engraved into the metal. I will use these where they do not get taken on and off as they are slow and often require a tool.



MM said:


> One I use often, I think is called a monkey fist. Anyway, it's where you coil up the end of a rope and tie it together to throw over a limb.


I clip 2 or 3 biners onto an eye termination. It's very fast and nice to have the weight on the rope's end once it's over the limb, flick, flick, flick and it's down. Gotta watch it coming back down at you if you miss on the throw, much as you would a shot bag.

I don't use knots much. Anchor hitch for tying a mini biner onto the zing-it line. Choker / girth hitch, occasional cow hitch. I know most of the knots listed, but don't use them. This may sound funny, or even impossible, but I have never used a bowline. Sure I can tie one, but with eye terminations and steel biners, speed, efficiency and security dominate my choices aloft.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 30, 2006)

Tautline and bowline. Bo-ring but efficient.


----------



## clearance (Dec 30, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Tautline and bowline. Bo-ring but efficient.



Agree totally, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Also the bowline is more than one knot, triple, running, on the bight....


----------



## Higherup (Dec 30, 2006)

Zeppelin bend for tieing two ropes together and farmers loop for midline knot for come along and of course mashard for friction knot these are three i use alot that i didnt see on the list.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 30, 2006)

Without a doubt I use the clove hitch more often than any other knot except for the bow on my boots... it's my general purpose, fast hitch. 

Bowline is next... the whole bowline family (check out the sheet bend, it's a type of bowline). If I need a tie-in I like a figure 8, it's just what I learned. 

Friction knot is a Distel, I haven't tried anything else yet, Timber hitch for tying off blocks. Trucker's hitch for tying stuff to car tops. I use half hitches a lot too but not very often in trees.

I gotta learn to splice.


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 30, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Tautline and bowline. Bo-ring but efficient.





clearance said:


> Agree totally, if it ain't broke don't fix it.



HOLY SMOKES!!! IS THE WORLD COMING TO AN END? TREESEER AND CLEARANCE AGREEING ABOUT SOMETHING PERTAINING TO TREE WORK?


----------



## treeseer (Dec 31, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> HOLY SMOKES!!! IS THE WORLD COMING TO AN END? TREESEER AND CLEARANCE AGREEING ABOUT SOMETHING PERTAINING TO TREE WORK?


This should be no surprise. Clearance and I have agreed on a lot, and disagreed on only one thing that i can think of. 

Arborists windfirming in the bush have a lot in common with arborists practicing PHC in town. The goals and standards of one do not apply to the other, but much of the mindset and methodology can. 



OK I'm gonna go out and hug a tree now.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 31, 2006)

Tree Machine said:


> I clip 2 or 3 biners onto an eye termination. It's very fast and nice to have the weight on the rope's end once it's over the limb, flick, flick, flick and it's down. Gotta watch it coming back down at you if you miss on the throw, much as you would a shot bag.




Hope you dont use your alloy climbing biners to do this TM! I would recommend the throw bag, less chance of getting stuck too.


I use one of the many different forms of the VT and an eye spice/fishermans knot. Fishermans because it binds on the carabiner and it pulls undone when stuck in a tight branch crotch or what ever.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 31, 2006)

Jim1NZ said:


> Fishermans because it binds on the carabiner and it pulls undone when stuck in a tight branch crotch or what ever.


What do you mean? I was thinking of using a splice on my lanyard rope snap because the stupid knot I'm using now always gets stuck in crotches.
The only reason I don't use a splice now is that it is a fair amount of work to tie a splice and I eat up my lanyards pretty fast.


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 31, 2006)

Of course the knot only comes undone with nothing to bind up against, so i was thinking in terms of a rope throw with the climbing knot still tied, for those not climbing on eye splices anyway.

Hey Mike what knot do you use on your lanyard? I find its crucial to have the knot on your lanyard tight against the carabiner so its always in the same position, not flailing around all over the show like in a steel flipline eye.

A splice in your lanyard wont stop it getting stuck because if the knot/splice doesn't get stuck the carabiner will. A lot of people do splice their lanyard but im with you, the rope wares out to fast to make it worth it.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 31, 2006)

I use a scaffold knot.


----------



## Climbah in Mass (Jan 1, 2007)

On a daily basis i use mainly the simple knots / hitches. I use the clove hitch for tying things on to the line and tying off to the truck where necessary (ladders etc) To climb I use things that untie easy. taught-line even blakes bite up too much for me. I'm 6'2" and weigh 260 lbs so anything that binds up sucks as soon as i sit on it. Bunt line hitch to anchor on a beener. And a distal hitch to climb off. 
Look I was wondering if any one has any better line to tie friction hitches with than Tenex i seem to see it glazes and burns out fast. or if I climb off velocity what should be limitations or features, specs on the lines I look for to use as tails.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 1, 2007)

*hay buddy*



Climbah in Mass said:


> On a daily basis i use mainly the simple knots / hitches. I use the clove hitch for tying things on to the line and tying off to the truck where necessary (ladders etc) To climb I use things that untie easy. taught-line even blakes bite up too much for me. I'm 6'2" and weigh 260 lbs so anything that binds up sucks as soon as i sit on it. Bunt line hitch to anchor on a beener. And a distal hitch to climb off.
> Look I was wondering if any one has any better line to tie friction hitches with than Tenex i seem to see it glazes and burns out fast. or if I climb off velocity what should be limitations or features, specs on the lines I look for to use as tails.


tenex is great 4 other things and i use the stuff all the time but 4 your lifeline im going 2 save u the trouble of toying with different cords because ive tried them all. i use the same setup as u distel/velocity. forget about 3/8-10mil go 4 the gold with 8mm. utec cord is ok. b-line is better but the best so far and cheaper than others is by a long shot is 5/16-8mm technora prusik cord. with its kernamantle construction it holds up a lot longer than others. sounds strange but true. im comparing 2 others like hrc,ultra tech,b-line,and last on the list tenex. so go 4 it dont hesitate.:rockn: my favorit knot is the french bowline on a big bight:jawdrop: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Climbah in Mass (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks bro. I will check it out as soon as I can get my hands on it. 8mm prusick cord with kermantile construction right. thats what to ask for. I just learned the sweybish(how ever it is) on the tennex and have continued on it. it just seems like i could easily go through a bunch in a few months.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2007)

Climbah in Mass said:


> Thanks bro. I will check it out as soon as I can get my hands on it. 8mm prusick cord with kermantile construction right. thats what to ask for. I just learned the sweybish(how ever it is) on the tennex and have continued on it. it just seems like i could easily go through a bunch in a few months.



its called 5/16 technora kernamantle prusik cord. wesspur sells it.
the phone# is 1-800-268-2141 the part# is T516

sherrill also sells it but only in pre tied lenths of 12ft the # is 1-800-525-8873
the part # is 38883

i get it from wesspur because its cheaper an sells by the foot 99cents per ft.
sherrill wants $17 4 12ft and is pre tied and sold as a method 4 secure foot lock using a double fishermans knot.


----------



## rebelman (Jan 4, 2007)

triple double half hitch. Ties to the truck, easy to untie. And tautline, running bowline.


----------



## Climbah in Mass (Jan 5, 2007)

*yo WLL*



(WLL) said:


> its called 5/16 technora kernamantle prusik cord. wesspur sells it.
> the phone# is 1-800-268-2141 the part# is T516
> 
> sherrill also sells it but only in pre tied lenths of 12ft the # is 1-800-525-8873
> ...



So i picked up some new cords today. Have you heard of any by Samson? I picked up Prussick Cord a non heat resistant cord to back up the ascender. I also got 2 others which i am not too sure of the others. One was I believe called Burn out and the other Ice tail Ice tail seems to be a more heat resistant version of the Tenex 5/16 style. The burn out which I am pumped about is extremely heat resistant Km style 7.5 mm cord. I am going to try them out next week. tanks for the help bro I need a bit of reassurance, these things get thinner and thinner and freak me out a bit. By the by .97 2.47 1.50 per foot respectably at the local supplier


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 5, 2007)

Climbah in Mass said:


> So i picked up some new cords today. Have you heard of any by Samson? I picked up Prussick Cord a non heat resistant cord to back up the ascender. I also got 2 others which i am not too sure of the others. One was I believe called Burn out and the other Ice tail Ice tail seems to be a more heat resistant version of the Tenex 5/16 style. The burn out which I am pumped about is extremely heat resistant Km style 7.5 mm cord. I am going to try them out next week. tanks for the help bro I need a bit of reassurance, these things get thinner and thinner and freak me out a bit. By the by .97 2.47 1.50 per foot respectably at the local supplier



the biggest problem i have with the small cord is they tend 2 get sucked up in the micro pulley. i use2 use the 5mmtech cord 4 my lanyard but it binds up and gets sucked up in the pulley. the other problem is that the small stuff makes a small hitch and i burn my fingers or suck up my atlas gloves. i do want 2 find out about the other cords u just got( ice and burnout) let me know


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 19, 2007)

*knots*

My most used; taught line hitch , running bowline,
stationary bowline, cow hitch, timber hitch, sheet bend, clove hitch
bowline on the bight, square knot, figure eight. I have used 
the draggin bowline and two man sheet bend


----------

